# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] The Great Paper Adventure : Le recyclage de papier

## Valryon

The Great Paper Adventure Of The Nameless Hero In A Fantastic And Papered World, que l'on abrégera en The Great Paper Adventure ou même en TGPA, est un jeu que j'ai développé pour le plaisir pour tester le framework XNA de Microsoft (Désolé pour les Mac/Linux user pour le coup).

 Et non ce n'est pas un truc surfant sur la vague écolo mais bien un petit jeu développé grâce à mon incroyable cerveau et à des centaines d'heures perdues la nuit.

 TGPA est un Shoot Them Up simple, sans fioritures et pour l'instant simplement en démo (comprendre : je suis tout seul et j'ai une espèce de vie à côté donc je fais de mon mieux pour avancer mais j'ai énormément d'idées), dans un univers où tout a été dessiné à la main par un LapinouFou plus motivé que jamais.

 Vous incarnez un mec dans son vaisseau qui a dû un peu trop boire la veille et qui, pour rentrer chez lui, passe par le mauvais chemin, vous savez, celui rempli de gens louches qui vous en veulent. A vous de le faire arriver à bon terme (En fait le scénario est pour l'instant absent alors j'en invente un pour justifier un peu le bazar).

 La démo permet de traverser un niveau rempli de poulpes et de nains mexicains sur un rythme de musique 8bit effréné. Une petite vidéo faite à l'arrache :



 Je pense faire très bientôt deux niveaux supplémentaires, qui ajouteront de nouveaux ennemis et deux nouvelles armes.

 Il ne devrait pas y avoir trop de bug, à part peut-être à l'installation (automatique) des frameworks requis, mais ça j'y peux rien. Si vous désactivez le son dans les menus, certains bruitages seront quand même joués, j'ai dû oublier un truc.
 Il manque beaucoup de contenu, et les messages à la LylatWars / Starfox au début ne servent à rien à part dire : je sais le faire, ça servira peut-être plus tard. On ne peut pas modifier la résolution ou le nom du joueur dans les options, c'est voulu. Pour la résolution je déconseille franchement d'y toucher, mais le nom est modifiable dans le fichier "prefs.xml" là où est installé le jeu (sachant que l'installateur automatique le met un peu n'importe où).
 Sinon je sais que le jeu est brouillon, il faut que je trouve quelque chose pour faire ressortir les tirs (des idées ?), pour qu'il reste brouillon bourrin mais mieux.

 Le lien pour télécharger un installateur magique généré par Visual Studio (25Mo) :
http://download.valryon.fr/index.php?file=7 


 Et mon devBlog pour suivre les évolutions :
http://www.valryon.fr

 Amusez-vous bien, et surtout, critiquez bien !

Voir la news (3 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Loopkiller01

> Si vous désactivez le son dans les menus, certains bruitages seront quand même joués, j'ai dû oublier un truc.


Cette phrase m'a fait mourir de rire. Sinon ça l'air d'être un bon p'tit shoot sympa et développé par un canard, moi j'dis yabon ! Je test ça tout de suite !

----------


## Mr Navette

:Bave:  Je n'arrive pas à dire pourquoi, mais ce jeu me donne envie, ou plutôt, j'ai envie de le voir évoluer et d'y jouer au fils de sa progression...Tu nous tiens au courant hein !? Dis...tu le fera !?

----------


## Drake_1000

C'est vraiment du beau boulot !

----------


## zAo

Oh si y'a pas de DLC ça ne m'interesse pas :D Sinon bien sympa, continues comme ça !

----------


## John Venture

Wabou visual studio il peut créer un installateur automatique?!

Genre ça installe .net framework et tout le tintouin nécessaire en 1 double click?

----------


## Pandalex

Y'a pas de succès ?

----------


## Hellminster

Excellente ambiance. Perso je trouve pas que les tirs aient besoin d'être plus vus qu'ils ne le sont, mais tu peux éventuellement leur ajouter une ombre, surrépaissir le trait, ou bien les changer en petites bulles d'encre bien noir. Ca devrait augmenter le contraste avec le décor. 
Si t'as besoin d'encouragements, t'as qu'à te dire que t'es allé plus loin que 3D Realms. Etre breton n'est plus une fatalité !!  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

Un jeu ou il y'a un BN géant qui te lance des BN à la tronche ça peu que être bien !

----------


## Basique

La seule critique que j'ai à faire c'est que effectivement c'est pas super lisible. Surtout les tirs ennemis. Sinon ça augure du très bon.

----------


## Valryon

::wub:: ça fait plaisir vos réactions !

Je vais faire de mon mieux pour améliorer tout ça et pour vous tenir au courant !

Oui Visual Studio Express (donc gratos) peut générer un installateur magique qui installe tout ce dont tu as besoin pour lancer l'application.

----------


## Sixfeet5512

Ouah un niveau entier de shoot em up indépendant ?

Tu peux le vendre 10€ sur steam!

Blague à part, ça a vraiment de la gueule, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça peut devenir... bravo en tout cas!

----------


## Eklis

Ça a l'air super chouette (ça me rappelle Jets'n Guns, vu que c'est le dernier bon shoot 'em up auquel j'ai joué). J'essaye ça cet aprèm'.  ::):

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

Super réalisation cependant il est dur de repérer la totalité des tirs ennemis à l'écran et l'installateur Rox du poney.

Fait nous rêver =)

----------


## Istros

J'ai testé et c'est vraiment pas mal, on voit qu'il y a du travail, ça fait super plaisir.

Et étant intéressé, je voudrais savoir à part Visual Studio, qu'as-tu installé pour programmer avec le framework xna de Microsoft ? Et aussi si tu connaissais un petit cours sympa sur ce framework.

Bon courage !

----------


## Rodwin

Continue comme ça, c'est très bon !

----------


## Raphyo

Il est pas mal ton jeux, sauf que la j'ai plus de son, nulle part  ::O:

----------


## Valryon

> J'ai testé et c'est vraiment pas mal, on voit qu'il y a du travail, ça fait super plaisir.
> 
> Et étant intéressé, je voudrais savoir à part Visual Studio, qu'as-tu installé pour programmer avec le framework xna de Microsoft ? Et aussi si tu connaissais un petit cours sympa sur ce framework.
> 
> Bon courage !


Pour XNA, j'ai utilisé deux trucs :
- Cet excellent bouquin : ici
- Un tuto en français pour faire un Pong : ici

Sinon il faut installer pas mal de trucs, qui sont répertoriés sur xna.com (ou un truc du genre), à savoir : .NET Framework 3.5, XNA Framework 3.1 et DirectX SDK. Et Visual Studio pour pouvoir utiliser tout ça comme par magie  ::P: 

Encore merci tout le monde  ::):  
(Je suis fan de Jets'n'Guns, ça fait plaisir que quelqu'un d'autres connaissent ce Shmup)

----------


## Blub

Ton jeu à un problème majeur, c'est son titre. The great paper adventure suggère qu'on va y vivre une aventure. Tu devrais l'appeler "The great paper carnage" ou "The great paper saucisse", mais adventure, c'est pour les jeux d'aventure, sinon on se sent trompé. Enfin... Je me suis senti trompé, car j'aime beaucoup les jeux d'aventure amateur, par contre j'aime moins les shoot amateur.

----------


## _tibo_

The Great Paper Saucisse  ::wub:: 

J'installe de suite...


edit : excellent ! C'est vrai que les tirs ennemis mériteraient d'être plus visible. La musique est super, par contre les sons sont à la limite du supportable !

----------


## Tiempo

C'est franchement pas mal.
Le côté crayonné est très sympathique.
Bravo!

----------


## half

Bein personnelement le titre je le trouve super mega genial. Et je suis un gros gros fan de jet n guns pour l'avoir fini une chier de fois et c'est vrai que ce shoot a un bonne avenir. C'est con mais j'acroche particulierement au dessin de l'acceuil et a cette ambiance special. Bref tres bon travail !

----------


## Tyler Durden

"Un bon avenir, un bel avenir ."

----------


## gros_bidule

Sérieux, faut mettre ça sur Steam, c'est lar-ge-ment au niveau, si ce n'est au-dessus, des shoot&up que l'on voit sur le marché.

Patte graphique excellente, jouabilité au poil (pour les vrais hommes hein, pas les consoleux paralysés), musique sympatoche comme tout.
Manque plus que d'autres niveaux. Et si tu veux nous achever : un éditeur de niveaux :rêve:.
Le titre : ne le change surtout pas, il est très bien comme ça.

Juste une remarque, si je puis me le permettre : si tu pouvais aussi nous faire une version "portative" (tu dézippes tu joues), cad sans installeur, ne serait-ce que pour ceux qui ont déjà le redistribuable nécessaire, ce serait tip-top (chiant comme je suis, je me le fais dans un coin, na ^^).

----------


## Mephisto

Mes félicitations et mes encouragements, cay trop bien. j'adore l'ambiance, le coté crayonné, c'est un bon petit projet vendable une fois completé et mené à bout, enfin d'apres moi. ::P: 


Par contre les gars arrêtez de faire des jeux biens, à chaque fois je trouve mon projet pourri et je retarde davantage sa sortie. Siouplait. :Emo:

----------


## zabuza

Félicitation au développeur ( d'après la vidéo dailymotion ) , je m'en vais télécharger ce petit jeu sympa.
Mes encouragements, et c'est bien sympa de la part de canard de le mettre en avant^^

----------


## Valryon

Encore merci =)
Je confirme que c'est très sympa de la part de CPC de fournir un espace de publication avec une assez forte visibilité à des développeurs amateurs ! C'est une excellente initiative.

Pour la version sans installateur, j'y penserai pour la prochaine release  :;):  Si j'avais un serveur IIS je pourrais même faire un système d'update tout magique... ou alors je pourrai le coder à la main... un jour...

Il y a un éditeur de niveau mais il n'est pas du tout "user-friendly" ! Comme XNA ne propose aucun composant pour interface graphique, il faut tout faire à la main, et c'est franchement galère. Donc ça me sert à placer les ennemis mais c'est tout ^^

En tout cas ça a boosté le moral de mon graphiste qui est en train de penser à a la suite ! Finalement une démo vaut mieux que des coups de fouet...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Encore merci =)
> Je confirme que c'est très sympa de la part de CPC de fournir un espace de publication avec une assez forte visibilité à des développeurs amateurs ! C'est une excellente initiative.
> 
> Pour la version sans installateur, j'y penserai pour la prochaine release  Si j'avais un serveur IIS je pourrais même faire un système d'update tout magique... ou alors je pourrai le coder à la main... un jour...
> 
> Il y a un éditeur de niveau mais il n'est pas du tout "user-friendly" ! Comme XNA ne propose aucun composant pour interface graphique, il faut tout faire à la main, et c'est franchement galère. Donc ça me sert à placer les ennemis mais c'est tout ^^
> 
> En tout cas ça a boosté le moral de mon graphiste qui est en train de penser à a la suite ! Finalement une démo vaut mieux que des coups de fouet...


l'installateur se bloque à l'installation du .NET Framework 3.5  :Emo:

----------


## Valryon

> l'installateur se bloque à l'installation du .NET Framework 3.5


Ah zut :/
Half a eu un problème similaire, je crois qu'il a juste relancer plusieurs l'installation et ça a fini par marcher. Tu es sur quel système ?

----------


## Naith

Sympathique, j'aime beaucoup le design et l'esprit. Et en plus de la part d'un compatriote brestois, c'est excellent ! Bon courage pour la suite  :;):

----------


## Gulix

> Ah zut :/
> Half a eu un problème similaire, je crois qu'il a juste relancer plusieurs l'installation et ça a fini par marcher. Tu es sur quel système ?


Dès fois, ça bloque, mais non en fait, c'est quand même passé. Le message de fin qui s'affiche pas.

J'ai mis en favori et je teste ça demain.

Un autre développeur XNA ...

----------


## Eklis

Diable ! Le jeu ne fonctionne pas. Il s'installe, mais au moment de se lancer (enfin, juste après l'installation en tout cas), Windows me dit que le programme a cessé de fonctionner.  :Emo: 

Pour info, je suis sous Seven, et j'ai essayé le mode compatibilité XP, mais rien n'Hi-Fi.

----------


## half

Bein en faite ouai ca a ete long je suis sortie bouffer et revenu c'etait fini mais bon de taiwan forcement je me suis dit qu'il y aller avoir un delay

----------


## Narushima

D'après ce que je vois dans la vidéo, en attendant que le framework s'installe, les tirs sont en effet trop peu visibles, tu devrias les colorer en rouge ou orange, quelque chose comme ça.
Le décor gagnerait à être plus coloré, égalment, et le bruitage des explosions des streumons n'est pas assez "organiques" pour des pieuvres. Là ça donne plutôt l'impression d'entendre des robots exploser.
Mais sinon, le look est bon, ça a l'air fun a jouer, beau boulot !

Edit @Half : avoir un clavier QWERTY ne justifie pas que tu écrives "désolé" avec un "s". Désolé, c'était l'instant Maître Capello. (l'absence totale de ponctuation aussi. Les anglophones ont quand même des majuscules et des points)

----------


## Noirdesir

Vraiment pas mal comme jeu, il y a du potentiel.  
Pour les critiques, je trouve que le contrôle du vaisseau n'est pas assez précis, quand il faut se faufiler entre tous les tirs ennemis, c'est souvent assez difficile de le placer précisément là où on veut qu'il soit.  
Pour les tirs, je ne trouve pas qu'ils faille les modifier outre mesure (même si parfois je ne sais pas par quoi j'ai été touché) par contre les bonus méritent un look plus crayonné et une meilleure visibilité (parce que quand in se retrouve avec le lance flamme alors qu'on est cerné d'ennemis, c'est vraiment galère pour s'en sortir)

MAis bon, comme je l'ai dit, c'est vraiment pas mal comme shoot 'em up.  Et avec quelques armes différentes, ca peut vraiment bien donner.

----------


## lapinou_fou

Hello c'est moi qui suis responsable des "graphismes", donc merci beaucoup pour les encouragements, les prochains niveaux devraient être un peu plus soignés je pense. Sinon pour ce qui est du discernement des différents éléments du jeu je suis preneur de n'importe quelle idée ^^

----------


## outan

Ca donne bien envie la video, je DL ça dès que je rentre pour voir ce que ça donne. :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Sinon pour ce qui est du discernement des différents éléments du jeu je suis preneur de n'importe quelle idée ^^


Purée, vraiment bon, votre petit jeu. Comme beaucoup d'autres, je pense que vous devriez tenter une distribution sur steam, Direct2Drive ou autre magasin en ligne...

Pour différencier les ennemis du reste, je me demande si une couleur particulière pour chaque élément n'aiderait pas à la distinction. Genre rouge/brun/orangé pour les ennemis, bleu/violet pour les bonus ou bien l'inverse. Histoire qu'on sache direct "ah, tel machin est dans ces tons, c'est un truc bon pour moi. Ça, par contre, ça a l'air d'un méchant..."

En tout cas, très bon boulot !  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h00 ----------

Ah oui, je viens de penser que Joystick balance chaque mois des jeux indépendants sur le CD du magazine, dans la section "Déclaration d'Indépendance...".  Y'a peut-être un truc à creuser, là, non ? Ça pourrait le faire en terme de visibilité...

----------


## znokiss

Bon, encore des avis après une autre partie : 

- La musique est juste géniale ! J'écoutait déjà Spintronic Absurdities avant (j'aime bien la techno 8 bits), mais là, c'est top et ça s'intègre parfaitement. 
- L'effet de flou quand on se prend un chton et qu'on perd une vie est bien aussi.

J'ai juste un peu de difficulté à différencier les bonus, et me retrouve souvent avec le lance flamme alors que je voulais améliorer la mitrailleuse.
Sinon, bah j'ai tout dit plus haut.

----------


## Valryon

> Bon, encore des avis après une autre partie : 
> 
> - La musique est juste géniale ! J'écoutait déjà Spintronic Absurdities avant (j'aime bien la techno 8 bits), mais là, c'est top et ça s'intègre parfaitement. 
> - L'effet de flou quand on se prend un chton et qu'on perd une vie est bien aussi.
> 
> J'ai juste un peu de difficulté à différencier les bonus, et me retrouve souvent avec le lance flamme alors que je voulais améliorer la mitrailleuse.
> Sinon, bah j'ai tout dit plus haut.


Merci beaucoup !
Oui pour les tirs c'est pas bête... Un peu à la Ikaruga, mais appliqué autrement...

Les quelques musiques de Spintronics viennent de l'album "Lamas loves Gameboy too" (rien que le titre est génial) qui poutre tout. Seul bémol c'est que si je veux commercialiser mon jeu il faut que j'achète les droits sur les musiques =) (prises sur Jamendo = 50€ de licence en tout a peu près)

Sinon un portage sur Xbox360 a commencé en parallèle, merci XNA pour ça. 

Merci pour le tip sur Joystick je savais pas mais c'est effectivement une idée ! Enfin la commercialisation on en est loin quand même, c'est juste un jeu amateur là, je ne me lancerai là-dedans que si j'arrive à "finir" le jeu.

----------


## znokiss

Suis prêt à mettre 10€ pour que tu puisse inclure les musiques de Spintronics. Et y'en a sans doute d'autres qui seraient d'accord...

----------


## Valryon

> Suis prêt à mettre 10€ pour que tu puisse inclure les musiques de Spintronics. Et y'en a sans doute d'autres qui seraient d'accord...


Merci c'est sympa =)
Je viens de faire une simulation sur Jamendo et... en fait c'est de la folie, c'est 450€ les 6 pistes pour un petit jeu PC et Xbox360.

Je vais essayer de contacter l'auteur parce que là ça fait beaucoup quand même  ::O:

----------


## Mephisto

Wow, c'est vrai que c'est énorme...c'est calculé en fonction de l'utilisation que tu en fais en fait non ? ::O: 

Et c'est valable pour tout les artistes Jamendo ou ça change de l'un à l'autre ?

----------


## Valryon

> Wow, c'est vrai que c'est énorme...c'est calculé en fonction de l'utilisation que tu en fais en fait non ?
> 
> Et c'est valable pour tout les artistes Jamendo ou ça change de l'un à l'autre ?


Alors c'est calculé en fonction du budget de ton projet (pourtant j'ai mis le minimum), de l'utilisation que tu en fais (ici jeu vidéo), du nombre de plate-formes où les musiques seront utilisées (PC, Xbox360 et peut-être iPhone, ça double à chaque fois) et du nombre de musiques.

Sachant qu'il y a 100€de réduc toutes les 6 musiques  ::sad:: 

A priori c'est pour tous les artistes pareil

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Alors c'est calculé en fonction du budget de ton projet (pourtant j'ai mis le minimum), de l'utilisation que tu en fais (ici jeu vidéo), du nombre de plate-formes où les musiques seront utilisées (PC, Xbox360 et peut-être iPhone, ça double à chaque fois) et du nombre de musiques.
> 
> Sachant qu'il y a 100€de réduc toutes les 6 musiques 
> 
> A priori c'est pour tous les artistes pareil


J'ai un peu le même problème pour la B.O de Fate of Lambs, la licence va me revenir assez chère sur Jamendo. 
Mais je ne vois pas comment faire autrement car les musiques que j'ai trouvé son idéales et ajoutent grandement à l'univers...

----------


## Mephisto

Essayes comme Valryon de negocier directement avec l'artiste sans passer par Jamendo, peut être que tu pourras trouver un arrangement.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mouais,  "Yo mec j'ai pas de thune tu me fais les 6 morceaux pour 30 euros ou j'démoli toute ta vie ?".

----------


## znokiss

Non mais gentiment, avec les formes et l'assurance de mettre dans ton jeu "musiques de machin-bidule trouvables sur ce lien...", ça peut passer, non ?

----------


## Mephisto

Bon ça empiète sur le topic de Varyon mais comme ça se rejoint quelquepart... 

Il y a surement moyen de négocier avec lui (eux), soit en obtenant une ristourne, soit en proposant une somme avant sortie, avec assurance de lui verser une autre partie si le jeu atteint les tant d'exemplaires écoulés. Comme ça lui n'est pas baisé, toi tu ne saignes pas pour la BO de ton jeu, et si en plus il a du succès, tout le monde est content.

Enfin ça me parait raisonnable, tenez nous au courant quand vous attaquerez ce versant du dev de vos jeux respectifs, cay interessant.  ::):

----------


## Valryon

Tiens je suis content que quelqu'un rencontre le même problème que moi  :;): 

Cela dit on est pas plus avancé... Pour l'instant, ce que je vois :
- Acheter la licence proposée au prix fort

- Négocier avec l'artiste pour qu'il cède ses droits moyennant finance

- Réduire les musiques achetées sur jamendo et essayer de trouver des musiques totalement libres pour les trucs moins importants (dans mon cas : écran de fin de partie, écran titre, ...). Je pense par exemple à utiliser des musiques libres d'amateurs, ou à demander à un de mes copains musiciens de me composer un truc ou deux. Cela dit cette solution peut nuire à la cohérence musicale de l'ensemble.

Et puis bon, je trouve que la musique de Spintronics colle parfaitement bien avec mon jeu donc j'aimerai vraiment pouvoir l'utiliser  ::): 

Je vous tiens au courant !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et puis bon, je trouve que la musique de Spintronics colle parfaitement bien avec mon jeu donc j'aimerai vraiment pouvoir l'utiliser


C'est pareil pour moi, j'ai trouvé des musiques qui colle à 1000% avec ce que je voulais et je verrai vraiment pas quoi mettre d'autre. 
Bon moi comme je suis sur une seule plateforme la licence va me revenir moins cher que toi mais j'vais manger des pattes assez souvent quand même ^^'.

----------


## Valryon

Après un petit mail envoyé à Spintronics celui-ci m'autorise à utiliser tous les morceaux que je veux gratuitement  ::wub::  

Je ne peux que te conseiller de contacter les auteurs de tes musiques du coup.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Après un petit mail envoyé à Spintronics celui-ci m'autorise à utiliser tous les morceaux que je veux gratuitement  
> 
> Je ne peux que te conseiller de contacter les auteurs de tes musiques du coup.


Tu l'as contacté comment, tu lui a présenté la chose comment etc ? (par mp si tu préfères)

----------


## Mephisto

> Après un petit mail envoyé à Spintronics celui-ci m'autorise à utiliser tous les morceaux que je veux gratuitement  
> 
> Je ne peux que te conseiller de contacter les auteurs de tes musiques du coup.


Great !  ::wub::  J'espère que va booster le dev de ton jeu et que l'on avoir rapidement des nouvelles.  ::):

----------


## Valryon

> Tu l'as contacté comment, tu lui a présenté la chose comment etc ? (par mp si tu préfères)


J'ai utilisé le système de MP sur jamendo (par contre depuis je suis spammé pire qu'avec Facebook  ::(: )
Très simplement, en lui disant que j'utilise ses musiques dans mon jeu, que je me suis dis que ça l'intéresserait de le savoir et que j'achèterai peut-être une licence Jamendo pour ses musiques pour pouvoir commercialiser TGPA.

Je suis en train d'ajouter des nouvelles armes en attendant les nouveaux dessins, mais à part faire des nouveaux niveaux / ennemis je ne sais pas trop quoi faire... si vous avez une über idée n'hésitez pas, on sait jamais  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai utilisé le système de MP sur jamendo (par contre depuis je suis spammé pire qu'avec Facebook )


Moi j'ai 26 amis qui attendent que je confirme le truc... y'en a ça fait 6 mois.  :B): 
C'est vrai que c'est lourd à ce niveau...

Sans vouloir partir dans le hors-sujet, moi je crois que certains albums je vais devoir raquer pour la licence...  ::sad:: 
De 70 à 100 roro (pour un album !).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hm, après prise de contact je vais devoir raquer apparemment. -_-

----------


## Valryon

> Hm, après prise de contact je vais devoir raquer apparemment. -_-


Erf :/ Je ne connais pas la taille de ton projet mais tu peux peut-être lui proposer un pourcentage ou une certaine somme si tu arrives à vendre un certain nombre d'exemplaires non ?

Si le gars (ou la fille, ou les deux) est un minimum compatissant ça peut passer.

----------


## Valryon

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je suis en train de rédiger un petit guide d'apprentissage XNA (mais pas de programmation objet ni de C#, attention).

C'est en ligne sur mon blog (http://www.valryon.fr/) , il n'y a pas encore tout, c'est en cours de rédaction.


Installation et découverte : http://www.valryon.fr/didacticiel-xn...et-decouverte/

Hello World : http://www.valryon.fr/didacticiel-xn...2-hello-world/

Affichage d’images, de sprites, de backgrounds : http://www.valryon.fr/didacticiel-xn...e-backgrounds/

Déplacements, collisions, rotations : http://www.valryon.fr/didacticiel-xn...ons-rotations/
Je suis preneur d'idées de points à traiter, de remarques et de critiques  ::):

----------


## PumpkinHead

Concernant les musique, et l'acquisition de licences, il y aussi le site www.magnatunes.com
avec tout un tas d'artiste pas super connu mais avec une qualité professionnelle et une grande diversité.
Pour mon court métrage de fin d'étude j'étais passé par eux et ce n'était pas très cher ( 30 dollars la zik)
Ceci dit pour du jeux vidéo ça risque de pas être les même gammes de prix...

EDIT : Tiens ya les ziks de Braid sur le site...

----------

